# Problem with a new Model 87,,,



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello good people,,,
First post here.

I recently purchased a new Beretta Model 87,,,
On it's first trip to the range I experienced nothing but problems.

At least 25% of the time the action would stay back after a shot,,,
This happened with high velocity ammunition as well as standard velocity.

I could always rack the slide to get the next round chambered,,,
They always fired but more often than not the action remained in the rear position.

Is this common for a new gun?,,,
Do I just need to "break it in"?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Aarond


----------

